# Grooming blues



## yadhuna (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi Experts,

I have a 15 weeks old golden retriever named Boo Boo..... When it comes to grooming, its ok as long as I massage him, cut his nails etc... But when it comes to brushing him or frisking him for ticks and fleas, he goes crazy and does not like it.... He especially does not like the brush... I use a wooden pin brush for grooming (Was told a slicker brush is not for puppies… better use pin brush.. also please correct me I am wrong here)..... When I say he does not like it, he expresses his displeasure by trying to grab my hand (lightly. Not biting), curious what I am doing, not allowing me to do it by either slipping out of my grip or falling in to positions where I can’t reach his back (Spinal area)



Here are the some findings:
One thing I have ruled out is him having ticks or fleas, as I frisked him thoroughly yesterday after he started sleeping.... 
If I as much as reach for his back, he goes crazy…. First I thought he was touch sensitive… But that does not seem to be the case, since when I play with him, he is ok in me touching him where ever… He is ok with me picking him up… 
There are couple of more interesting things that I wanted to share…. For the first two weeks he used to use the brush as a chew toy…. He destroyed two brushes initially… then I put an end to it by hiding the brush and taking it out… Could it be because of that? If that’s the reason, then why does he go crazy when I frisk is back (spine area)?
Another interesting thing is that he is looking his puppy fur and is growing his adult fur (?) which along the spine is very dark in color and rough in texture… 
Now I have shared all I know with you….


So why does he not allow me to brush him…. 
1. Is it a simple socialization problem which will do away as I do it every day? Would it go away with positive re-enforcements like treats while I brush him?
2. Is it something clinical/medical/physical in nature?
3. Is it because he associates brush with a chew toy which he thinks he owns (possessiveness)?

Would be great if you can share your thoughts on this…. And ways to fast track a smooth grooming….

Thanks in advance…

Regards,
Yadhu


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

It takes a while to build up the amount of time they will sit still for grooming. My dog us OK with the slicker, but doesn't like the pin brush. I think if he lets you cut his nails, you are doing well!


----------



## yadhuna (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks... Should I do anything specific to ease the grooming time and make him confident?


----------



## aerolor (May 27, 2011)

*Yadhuna*
_So why does he not allow me to brush him…. _
_1. Is it a simple socialization problem which will do away as I do it every day? Would it go away with positive re-enforcements like treats while I brush him?_
_2. Is it something clinical/medical/physical in nature?_
_3. Is it because he associates brush with a chew toy which he thinks he owns (possessiveness)?_

It may be that a pin brush on a 15 week old puppy is a bit rough on his skin and pullls and hurts him a little. If you can find a rubber toothed brush - he may be happier with the feel of it. You do not need to spend much on a brush at this age and what you are trying to achieve is his acceptance of the idea of brushing and touching, so it is best to be as gentle as you can so that he enjoys the contact. His puppy coat won't need the brushing that an adult dog needs.
1. You are right - it is a socialisation process, so the puppy needs to learn that grooming and being handled is pleasurable thing and he will learn to enjoy and accept the experience if he is not hurt and his coat is not pulled by the brush. I gently brush my dog when he is relaxed and sleepy and I often do this when he is lying down. Then it can be more like touching and stroking. Something to chew can also help - as well as talking gently to him.
2. Unless he has a sore skin I doubt there is anything medical/clinical, but if he feels physically uncomfortable or nervous about the experience he will naturally resist.
3. Many puppies and dogs like to chew on the brush and see brushing as a game and the brush as a toy, especially if you have it and are touching him with it. Also if the pup has the brush he will know it stops you brushing him. So, if you have something else for him to chew on to distract him it helps. I doubt it is possessiiveness.

If you can make the whole process pleasurable for him he will learn to enjoy grooming. It doesn't matter if you don't go over all of him at one brushing. Just getting the brushes out and a quick rub over is sufficient - do it every day and don't make an issue of making him stand to have it done. If you keep a brush in your pocket, just give him a quick stroke with it in passing a couple of times a day. He will soon get used to it. You could also quickly go over him with a damp cloth - have a bowl of water and let him get his feet wet. This will gradually get him used to a bit of water so he will eventually enjoy a bath. 
He is just a puppy yet and the whole object at this stage of his life is to get him to happily accept the process with no force or fear being involved. 
Best wishes.


----------



## yadhuna (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks a lot Aerolor... That is so very helpful....


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Think of it as a training and not a grooming... You're teaching him to like the experience. With mine I take a small bunch of treats and place them where they can see them. I rub the head with the brush, give a treat, brush the back a little, give a treat, etc. Their eyes are on the treats and they figure out pretty quickly what's expected.. Dont go too long at first so they dont get bored with it. 

Most puppies in my experience start out thinking that the brush is a chew toy and the grooming is playtime. Treats help a lot!


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

One thing I’ve done with both my pups is to do a stroke with the brush in my right hand, immediately followed by a stroke with the palm of my left hand (no brush). I alternate brush, palm, brush, palm, and I think it becomes a very soothing pattern. Pippa and Watson adore getting brushed and will jostle for position as to who gets to go first--though Pippa always wins


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

When I pet the puppies, I make an awwwwhhhhh sound in a sweet voice. After awhile, they associate the sound with good things. Then I transfer it over to grooming.
Because I started grooming my dogs decades ago with our Sheepies, I groom them when they are laying on their sides (proper position for line combing). One of the things I teach them is "other side" or "roll over". It really helps when you need to put in ear medicine too. 

To a puppy, everything is a toy.  It does get ...... better, but I miss the playful puppy too.


----------

